# Inverter question



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a Sterling pure sine 12 volt inverter. It is rated less than 2Amp draw. Is that ac or dc?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Sine or Modified? Depends some are sine, some are modified. A link to the one you're looking at might help answer.

AC or DC? All inverters are DC input and AC output. That is part of the definition of the word.

An AC input and DC output is a converter as is DC input and DC output.

AC input and output is a transformer.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Since it is a 2 amp draw rather than output, I would assume it is on the DC side.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

steff bugielski said:


> I have a Sterling pure sine 12 volt inverter. It is rated less than 2Amp draw. Is that ac or dc?


I'd think it has to be on the AC output side. If it was 2 amps on the DC input side, that would make it a 24 Watt inverter...which is pretty useless. I'm guessing it's a 200 Watt inverter. Does it have any Watt rating on it?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

ryanthomas said:


> I'd think it has to be on the AC output side. If it was 2 amps on the DC input side, that would make it a 24 Watt inverter...which is pretty useless. I'm guessing it's a 200 Watt inverter. Does it have any Watt rating on it?


2400 continuous watt


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

steff bugielski said:


> I have a Sterling pure sine 12 volt inverter. It is rated less than 2Amp draw. Is that ac or dc?





steff bugielski said:


> 2400 continuous watt


2400 watts = 120 volts A/C x 20 amps. That would be your load or output.

So the 2 amp draw is what it is pulling on the D/C side.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That 2 amps DC is what the inverter draws when you turn it on . . .

. . .That is with out any load........

Check the output AC voltage . . . .is it not 230 volts . .??


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

I figure you mean that 2 amps is either what the inverter is rated or what the fuse or breaker is rated at. The actual amp draw will be what the load, which is AC, happens to be.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

When there is no load except for the inverter is my question.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And that was my answer......in my post.


----------

